# Nach Alien Covenant: Wie soll es mit dem Alien-Franchise weitergehen?



## Christian Fussy (12. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nach Alien Covenant: Wie soll es mit dem Alien-Franchise weitergehen?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Nach Alien Covenant: Wie soll es mit dem Alien-Franchise weitergehen?*


----------



## Nevrion (12. Juni 2021)

Bloomkamps Alien 5 ist vielleicht besser als sein Ruf, zumal die Entscheidung bis auf Sigourny alle Überlebenden des 2. Teils Off-Screen sterben zu lassen (Bishops Mini Auftritt mal ausgenommen) eh nicht gut ankam. So hätte man mit der Variante "Kryo-Traum" noch mal den ein oder anderen zufrieden stellen können, der mit der Entwicklung des Franchise bisher unzufrieden war. Klar, mit Sigourny, die wohl so um die 70 herum sein dürfte, lässt sich so ein Film heute nicht mehr machen (außer vielleicht mit DeepFake), aber mit Blick auf das gelungene Spiel Alien Isolation hätte sich zumindest der Name Ripley in einer Kinofassung davon etablieren können.

Auch der Ansatz aus Alien vs. Predator (1) war ganz interessant, was bei Ridley Scott jedoch irgendwie als Kränkung aufgefasst hat und in Prometheus nicht Lance Henrikson in den Rollstuhl von Weyland setzte (obwohl er vom Alter gut gepasst hätte), sondern lieber einen gefühlt 40ig-jährigen  eine völlig unglaubwürdige Opa-Gesichtsmaske aufsetzte. Allein bei solchen Design-Entscheidungen und Plot-Holes musste man schon Angst haben, dass der Nachfolger nicht besser werden konnte und so kam es auch dazu, dass dieser mit einer Crew, die sich mehr oder minder Wissenschaftler schimpft, völlig unbedarft durch unerkundetes, außerirdisches Territorium läuft. Bei Alien wäre doch niemand auf die Idee gekommen, erst mal ohne Schutzausrüstung auf einen Planeten zu gehen und da gab es auch noch Quarantäne Vorschriften. Wenn die Immersion kaputt ist, nützt einen auch die beste Technik nichts.

So gesehen sehe ich einer TV-Serie auch eher skeptisch entgegen obwohl ein Stranger Things zeigt, dass so etwas auch irgendwie funktionieren kann.


----------



## Monco (13. Juni 2021)

Um die Frage in der Überschrift zu beantworten: Am besten gar nicht. Wird ja nicht besser. Und ist halt immer dasselbe. Die Reihe war für mich nach Alien 3 abgeschlossen. Danach kamen nur noch bestenfalls mittelgute Streifen. Absehbar, langweilig und repetitiv.

Aber das ist oft ein Problem von Marken/Franchises: Es war irgendwann mal erfolgreich, und man will immer noch mehr Geld mit derselben Idee machen und kopiert sie deshalb immer wieder. Ist bei Rocky, Fluch der Karibik etc. und vor allem bei Star Wars so - das und der maximierte Sellout haben bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich von Star Wars - abgesehen von den drei "Originalen" - wirklich nichts mehr sehen kann. Langweilt mich zu Tode.

Mir graut es auch schon vor dem nächsten Indiana Jones-Film...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2021)

Siehe Monco. Es war von Vorneherein keine gute Idee den Ursprung der Aliens zu beleuchten. Eigentlich war dieses Mysterium die große Stärke der Reihe, und nun? Ist Scott mitten im Auftakt gescheitert.


----------



## EddWald (13. Juni 2021)

Legt die Horror Reihe endlich schlafen. Nur so behält sie mMn ihren Kultstatus. Der nach Teil 3 schon ja schon  anfing zu brökeln. Obwohl ich pers Teil 4 auch noch sehr amüsant fand, auf Grund der guten Schauspieler Besetzung wie Ron Perlman, Wynona Ryder, Michael Wincott und auch Brad Dourif.
Mich pers nervt dieses neue pseudo-complexe Umkreisen der eigentlich simplen Story aus Teil 1 total und bringt mich voll aus dem Alien Feeling heraus.

Btw: Das hier ist ne Spiele Plattform. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, der Bock auf ein Katz und Maus Spielchen mit dem Ölien hat, Alien Isolation  zu spielen Im besten Fall auf der höchsten Schwierigkeit. Macht sicher mehr Laune als noch ein Alien FIlm.


----------



## hunterseyes (13. Juni 2021)

"Was das Alien so gruselig macht, ist, dass es aus reinem Instinkt mordet, nicht aus Nahrungsmangel oder Rache oder weil jemand seine Eier gestohlen hat. Es ist ein Organismus, der darauf programmiert ist zu töten."

Wieso programmiert? Das Alien an sich benötigt die Menschen als Wirte zur Fortpflanzung. Fand damals die Filme zwar auch toll, allerdings, weil man zu jener Zeit noch ganz anderes gewohnt war. Heute nochmal angeschaut, wirken diese eher etwas langweilig und in die Länge gezogen. Finde daher die neuen recht unterhaltsam, wobei gerade Covernat war im Kino dann eher am Ende des Films.."wie das wars jetzt schon - das war die ganze SPielfilmlänge..."


----------



## Cobar (14. Juni 2021)

> Wie soll es mit dem Alien-Franchise weitergehen?



Meiner Meinung nach: überhaupt nicht
Covenant war schon so miserabel, dass ich nicht einmal mehr erzählen könnte, was darin passiert ist außer dass der Androide irgendwie einen kompletten Planeten (von diesen "Architekten"?) gekillt hat.


----------



## softkey (14. Juni 2021)

Sehr guter Bericht und fast ganz deiner Meinung . Alien 1 und 3 sind meine liebsten (vllt. weil nur 1 Alien vorkommt....) auch, ja, aber sie sind mir am emotionalsten. Alien 2 war mir schon immer zu Action reich und Teil 4 schreit zu sehr nach Hollywood . Aus Prometheus hätte man echt was machen können, aber Covenant ist einfach nur schlecht bis, ja genau die Androiden Zwillinge .


----------



## hunterseyes (15. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht sollte sich der ein oder andere nochmal alle Teile komplett anschauen, das würde so einige veraltete Erinnerungsträumereien zerplatzen lassen. Finde die neuen Filme dahingehend prima, dass sie die Geschichte an sich weiter erzählen und die Entstehung der Aliens (und diverse andere Dinge) erklären. Das daran dann der typische Crew vs Alien-Kampf stattfindet und mitgezogen wird, passt doch prima. Eigentlich ist doch stets eine klare Linie in den Filmen.


----------



## Sunshade (15. Juni 2021)

Prometheus fand ich eigentlich ganz gut im Vergleich zu Alien 4. Mehr über die Erbauer zu erfahren, fand ich auch ganz spannend. Allerdings hat dann Covenant alles kaputt gemacht. Da hat man so ziemlich alles über Bord geworfen, was einen guten Alien Film ausmacht.


----------

